# wie alt seit ihr



## arkonis (9. Oktober 2006)

wie alt ist der durschnittliche Mountainbiker in Frankfurt und Umgebung.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

ups, ist ja ne Umfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

wer?
ich hab, aber schon gemerkt, dass Du ein Problem mit dem Alter hast!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich oute mich hier doch nicht.  Das ist mir zu peinlich.


----------



## arkonis (9. Oktober 2006)

hey die Umfrage ist doch nicht öffentlich


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

So jung wie Du ausschaust, möcht ich nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich oute mich hier doch nicht.  Das ist mir zu peinlich.



warum? So wie Du aussiehst, glaubt Dir doch keiner, dass Du über 25 bist!


----------



## HB76 (9. Oktober 2006)

das geht dich nen schei§§dreck an  *FG*


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So jung wie Du ausschaust, möcht ich nicht mehr sein.



huch, er ist noch jünger als Du???


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> hey die Umfrage ist doch nicht öffentlich



Sorry, hab zu schnell runtergescrollt, dachte ich soll's posten. 

Erledigt und gute Nacht.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

HB76 schrieb:


> das geht dich nen schei§§dreck an  *FG*



schon wieder so`n Plausch-Typ... Nur Zahlen Mann!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

HB76 schrieb:


> das geht dich nen schei§§dreck an  *FG*



 Ich weiss wie alt Du bist. Du bist 29.


----------



## Bergwelle (9. Oktober 2006)

Kommt jetzt die Avon Beraterin zu mir oder welche Hautcreme soll ich denn nun kaufen ?


----------



## arkonis (9. Oktober 2006)

HB76 schrieb:


> das geht dich nen schei§§dreck an  *FG*



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2968098&postcount=328 *FG*


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt die Avon Beraterin zu mir oder welche Hautcreme soll ich denn nun kaufen ?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt die Avon Beraterin zu mir oder welche Hautcreme soll ich denn nun kaufen ?



Aaaah endliieche, wo iießt denn derr Plüschfried füüürr Beikerrcrèmes??


----------



## buntspecht (10. Oktober 2006)

da bin ich ja in bester gesellschaft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die richtigen Nutzer zusammenkommen wird aus jedem Fred ein Plauschfred  

Von der Creme will ich auch was, hab heute morgen die erste Falte in meinem Gesicht entdeckt  
Die hab ich bestimmt den SuFu und den damit enstandenen Kosten zu verdanken. Wenn da noch öfters so einer kommt, hab ich für die nächste Herbsttour kein Geld mehr und ganz viel Falten im Gesicht


----------



## m.a.t. (10. Oktober 2006)

Die Umfrage ist ja anonym - ihr Feiglinge


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Die sportlichen Biker sind derzeit führend


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> warum? So wie Du aussiehst, glaubt Dir doch keiner, dass Du über 25 bist!



Es soll kein Plauschfred werden  aber......


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

kein Plauschfred also....................so, so


----------



## puremalt (10. Oktober 2006)

Weniger Falten = weniger Luftverwirbelungen = besserer Cw-Wert.
Spätestens ab Kategorie "Sportlich" muss man sich da Gedanken machen, sonst wird man irgendwann von den babyglatten Jungspunten überholt.
Also, wann kommt die Avon-Beraterin?


----------



## Moi (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich verstehe gar nicht euer problem. mit der richtigen menge botox bekommt man alle falten weg und dann ist der CW wert ja auch besser laut puremalt. 
Gruß
Moi


----------



## Lupo (10. Oktober 2006)

dann hätt ich aber ne hochgradige botoxvergiftung an der backe 

und solange da  Fitnessbiker  steht klick ich das eh net an


----------



## puremalt (10. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt. Fitnessbiker sind die Power-Walker der Radfahrer: Sitzposition durch hochgestellte Hörnchen wie in 'nem AOK-Shopper, Radio am Lenker und ALDI-Papageien-Kluft. Und das bei wahnsinnigen 10 km/h im Flachland.

Wie wär's stattdessen mit: Expierienced, aus Erfahrung gut?

Und jetzt komm mir keiner mit Oldies but goldies


----------



## fUEL (11. Oktober 2006)

nächste woche kommt die Fragenach der häufigkeit des verkehrs abseits der Strasse oder wer hat den längsten oder anderer Schw..nkram. 
pfuideifinochmalsackrattenundzugnäht 

Es soll sogar Guides mit 60 & geben......
Gruss
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Stimmt. Fitnessbiker sind die Power-Walker der Radfahrer: Sitzposition durch hochgestellte Hörnchen wie in 'nem AOK-Shopper, Radio am Lenker und ALDI-Papageien-Kluft. Und das bei wahnsinnigen 10 km/h im Flachland.
> 
> Wie wär's stattdessen mit: Expierienced, aus Erfahrung gut?
> 
> Und jetzt komm mir keiner mit Oldies but goldies



ich hätte ja auch noch:  *Mumienbiker  45 - scheintot* akzeptiert 

was die hörnchen angeht kann ich noch einen drauf setzen in welche kategorie dieser radfahrer gehört konnte ich aber nicht feststellen.

@fuel:besser net, wer geht schon gern mit minderwertigkeitsgefühlen biken


----------



## buntspecht (11. Oktober 2006)

die wäscheklammer könnte von mir sein ...


----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2006)

buntspecht schrieb:


> die wäscheklammer könnte von mir sein ...



...was macht man damit


----------



## buntspecht (11. Oktober 2006)

socken trocknen


----------



## Syd (11. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich hätte ja auch noch:  *Mumienbiker  45 - scheintot* akzeptiert
> 
> was die hörnchen angeht kann ich noch einen drauf setzen in welche kategorie dieser radfahrer gehört konnte ich aber nicht feststellen.
> 
> @fuel:besser net, wer geht schon gern mit minderwertigkeitsgefühlen biken



cool, das schaut ja aus wie mein kinder-rennrad. als ich ca. 10jahre alt war hatte ich einfach ma den lenker nach oben gedreht.


----------



## Syd (11. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...was macht man damit



da nimmst du ne spielkarte, klemmst diese mit der klammer an eine speiche, schon haste n motorrad


----------



## m.a.t. (11. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> was die hörnchen angeht kann ich noch einen drauf setzen in welche kategorie dieser radfahrer gehört konnte ich aber nicht feststellen.


Sieht aus als hätte Graeme Obree wieder mal ne Waschmaschine geplündert.


----------



## Lupo (11. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Sieht aus als hätte Graeme Obree wieder mal ne Waschmaschine geplündert.



ich hätte den ja auch gern mal in action fotografiert,  wie man damit fährt


----------



## arkonis (11. Oktober 2006)

ah, die Frage hat sich gestellt, nachdem mir gegenüber ein Naturhafter Wanderer zum Thema Mountainbiken gemeint hat, das es immer nur die flausenhafte jungen Kerle sind, denen so etwas einfällt, das kann man ja so nicht stehen lassen  
Fitnessbiker ist doch völlig werteneutral, oder liegt es vielmehr am >45, so das alle Kategorien eine negative Bedeutung erhalten , also wer schon >45 ist und die Berge noch hochfegt der sollte froh sein über die Leistung. 
nächste mal werden die Bereiche bis 70 abgegrenzt, hatte aber bislang nicht den Eindruck gehabt das es Biker über 45 gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (11. Oktober 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich hätte den ja auch gern mal in action fotografiert,  wie man damit fährt


Vielleicht so?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> hatte aber bislang nicht den Eindruck gehabt das es Biker über 45 gibt.



Eben wirds gefährlich für Dich. Ich weiß von einem der ist schon 50. Und bei mir sinds auch nur noch drei Jahre, bis ich in die von Dir genannte Kategorie falle. Du willst doch nicht sagen das ich dann aufhöhren muß.





Dafür gibts keinen Gruß von mir


----------



## m.a.t. (11. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> hatte aber bislang nicht den Eindruck gehabt das es Biker über 45 gibt.


Geh mal auf ne stinknormale Rtf, da ist alles voll 'alter Säcke', die dir ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken um die Ohren fahren. Das mit dem Mtb ist einfach ne Generationssache, weil der Sport halt noch recht neu ist. In 20 Jahren sind wir dann die Alten, die auf den Trails rumkriechen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eben wirds gefährlich für Dich. Ich weiß von einem der ist schon 50. Und bei mir sinds auch nur noch drei Jahre, bis ich in die von Dir genannte Kategorie falle. Du willst doch nicht sagen das ich dann aufhöhren muß.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der arme, missverstandene arkonis. Er hat doch nur gemeint, dass er keine Biker kennt, die so aussehen, als wären sie schön 45, oder darüber!  ODER??!!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)

Ach so, 
wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wollte er eigentlich sagen Biken hält jung.

Recht hat er damit!


----------



## fUEL (11. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach so,
> wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wollte er eigentlich sagen Biken hält jung.
> 
> Recht hat er damit!



Nächste  Kategorie ist uhu mit ühu lassen wir uns noch ein paar Jahre Genforschung Zeit.

Uhus fliegen über die Trails oder ???
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

weiß net, was ihr alle habt ...

ich bin "auf der Höhe des Leistungssportes 26-35"


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nächste  Kategorie ist uhu mit ühu lassen wir uns noch ein paar Jahre Genforschung Zeit.
> 
> Uhus fliegen über die Trails oder ???
> Gruß
> Frank



Ja, und das nachts!


----------



## T. J. (11. Oktober 2006)

@arkonis:

du hast doch nicht etwa geglaubt, dass dergestalt Heikles kein endlos-Thema à la "Der Ultimative Invalidenrententhread" o. Ä. wird..... 

Grüsslis [tJ]


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> weiß net, was ihr alle habt ...
> 
> ich bin "auf der Höhe des Leistungssportes 26-35"



ich auch! Seiiiiit - oh geht gar net.........


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mädels,

erst dachte ich:" Was für eine bescheuerte Umfrage." 
Jetzt bin ich doch erstaunt wieviele alte Säcke und Altkatzen sich im Forum und auf dem Bike räkeln!

P.S.: Ich bin auch so einer...
P.P.S.: In der offiziellen Radsport Alterklassenwertung ist man ab 35 Senior. Und das bei vollen Bezügen...


----------



## arkonis (11. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach so,
> wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wollte er eigentlich sagen Biken hält jung.
> 
> Recht hat er damit!



 puhhh....so langsam wird die luft dünn.


----------



## puremalt (11. Oktober 2006)

Also ich bin lieber ein sich auf dem Bike räkelnder jung gebliebener mit Botrox behandelter alter Sack, der es aber noch locker auf den Altkönig schafft, als mit 26 schon auf meinem Höhepunkt zu sein. 

Kiddies, ihr könnt euch nicht einteilen. Wenn ihr so weitermacht, und es ab 26 bereits bergab geht (und bergauf nur noch mit'm Lift) ist mit 45 nix mehr mit "Alte heizen auf den Alten", sondern dann seid ihr tatsächlich nur noch Fitnessbiker.


----------



## arkonis (21. Oktober 2006)

so die Umfrage geht noch 2 Tage, wer noch nicht abgestimmt kann das noch machen.
Hinweiß: Die Umfrage ist *nicht *öffentlich


----------



## Lupo (21. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so die Umfrage geht noch 2 Tage...



zum glück, dann verschwindet auch endlich dieser

Fitnessbiker   >45


----------

